

Ask HN: "Dependent calendaring"? - WCityMike

I have a need for something I’d describe as “dependent calendaring.”  There are certain things that I’d like to calendar but have dependent on each other, so that if I move one date forward it moves the range of subsequent dates forward.<p>This need might be answered by pointing me to project management software.  If that’s the solution, so be it.  (I’m reluctant because it seems more complicated than needed for this purpose.)  However, I would need the output to be directed to Google Calendar (or be exportable to ICS format).<p>The two use cases for my own life I’m thinking of would be entertainment-related -- reading and viewing schedules.<p>For example, I have a number of books I’d like to get through before years’ end, so I’d like to assign myself pages of certain books to certain days. If I fall behind, though, I don’t want to have to manually move everything – I want to move something forward and have everything be bumped.<p>In an ideal world, free and web-based. But willing to spend a little, depending.<p>Thanks for your thoughts.
======
bwh2
A Google spreadsheet should work for reading. Just use columns with date,
start page, and end page. Apply formulas as necessary.

~~~
Pyrodogg
Extending it with Google Apps Scripts you could translate the spreadsheet data
into actual calendar events on your Google Calendar.

------
tom165
How about using recurring events in calendars, e.g. assign # of pages to read
each week? If you fall behind, adjust the number for the following weeks and
apply the change to all future events. Try Google Calendar, Teamup Calendar,
etc.

